# Divorzio



## Old mirtilla (20 Marzo 2008)

Ciao a tutti! Mi sono iscritta a questo sito perchè ho letto vari messaggi su diversi argomenti e mi è piaciuta la serietà con cui vengono affrontati e discussi. Ho anch'io una domanda sul divorzio da fare, spero che qualcuno possa chiarirmi un attimo i dubbi che ho.
Sono separata legalmente 2002, separazione voluta da me ma causata dai suoi innumerevoli e ripetuti tradimenti, ma nè io nè il mio ex marito abbiamo mai affrontato la questione divorzio. Vorrei solo sapere se, oltre al minimo canonico dei 3 anni da aspettare prima di chiedere il divorzio, esiste un termine massimo oltre il quale il divorzio scatta automaticamente. 
Sinceramente non vorrei divorziare, più che altro per tutelare l'eventuale eredità che DEVE spettare a mia figlia, ma se per legge è obbligatorio farlo, devo cominciare a pensarci seriamente.
Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno rispondermi e vi saluto calorosamente. 
Mirtilla


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Marzo 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Mi sono iscritta a questo sito perchè ho letto vari messaggi su diversi argomenti e mi è piaciuta la serietà con cui vengono affrontati e discussi. Ho anch'io una domanda sul divorzio da fare, spero che qualcuno possa chiarirmi un attimo i dubbi che ho.
> Sono separata legalmente 2002, separazione voluta da me ma causata dai suoi innumerevoli e ripetuti tradimenti, ma nè io nè il mio ex marito abbiamo mai affrontato la questione divorzio. Vorrei solo sapere se, oltre al minimo canonico dei 3 anni da aspettare prima di chiedere il divorzio, esiste un termine massimo oltre il quale il divorzio scatta automaticamente.
> *Sinceramente non vorrei divorziare, più che altro per tutelare l'eventuale eredità che DEVE spettare a mia figlia*, ma se per legge è obbligatorio farlo, devo cominciare a pensarci seriamente.
> Ringrazio tutti coloro che vorranno rispondermi e vi saluto calorosamente.
> Mirtilla


No, non scatta mai automaticamente, proprio per gli effetti che il divorzio stesso ha, che devono essere frutto di una espressione di volontà precisa.

Non confonderei però il tuo status (moglie separata) con quello di tua figlia, che in quanto figlia non perde diritti nei confronti del padre.

L'unica tutela che devi avere per lei è se il tuo ex marito ha altri figli da un'altra unione (anche non sposandosi ma riconoscendoli questi godranno degli stessi diritti di tua figlia)...faccio un esempio...voi abitate in una casa cointestata fra te e tuo marito...e attualmente se lui dovesse morire, tu avresti la legittima come moglie e idem tua figlia...se vi fosse un altro figlio, la quota di tua figlia andrebbe divisa fra i due in parti uguali...col divorzio, tu perderesti la tua parte di legittima, ma per tua figlia non cambierebbe alcunchè!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Marzo 2008)

*grazie*

Grazie Fedifrago....hai centrato il punto esattamente. Se divorzio, io perdo tutti i diritti sull'eredità che andrebbe automaticamente alla sua famiglia....togliendoli quindi a mia figlia! Io nn ho mai chiesto niente a lui dopo la separazione, nn ho voluto la casa, quello che c'era dentro (mi sono portata via solo i miei effetti personali ed i regali) e nemmeno gli alimenti...ho accettato il mantenimento perchè dopo quello che ha fatto era giusto che mi aiutasse almeno economicamente a crescere la bambina, ma alla mia parte di eredità (da lasciare ovviamente poi a lei!) non voglio rinunciare.
Un'altra domanda: se lui dovesse chiedermi il divorzio potrei avanzare qualche diritto sul suo patrimonio o no? (tipo buonuscita...) e potrei chiedergli di accollarsi completamente le spese legali? O ancora, se glielo rifiutassi cosa potrebbe succedere e lui cosa potrebbe fare per ottenerlo contro la mia volontà?
Gizissimeeee


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Marzo 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Grazie Fedifrago....hai centrato il punto esattamente. Se divorzio, io perdo tutti i diritti sull'eredità che andrebbe automaticamente alla sua famiglia....togliendoli quindi a mia figlia! Io nn ho mai chiesto niente a lui dopo la separazione, nn ho voluto la casa, quello che c'era dentro (mi sono portata via solo i miei effetti personali ed i regali) e nemmeno gli alimenti...ho accettato il mantenimento perchè dopo quello che ha fatto era giusto che mi aiutasse almeno economicamente a crescere la bambina, ma alla mia parte di eredità (da lasciare ovviamente poi a lei!) non voglio rinunciare.
> Un'altra domanda: se lui dovesse chiedermi il divorzio potrei avanzare qualche diritto sul suo patrimonio o no? (tipo buonuscita...) e potrei chiedergli di accollarsi completamente le spese legali? O ancora, se glielo rifiutassi cosa potrebbe succedere e lui cosa potrebbe fare per ottenerlo contro la mia volontà?
> Gizissimeeee


Il divorzio, come del resto la separazione, può avvenire per accordo fra le parti (consigliata) o per via giudiziale (casini!)...
Lui potrebbe rivolgersi ad un giudice (come anche tu) accampando i suoi diritti...in tal caso tu avanzeresti le tue richieste motivandole e così via...

Dici che hai lasciato a lui la casa...era sua? Nell asentenza di separazione cosa avete previsto al riguardo?
Vedi, sarebbe stato ad esempio più opportuno che fin dalla separazione vi foste accordati per chessò intestare la casa alla figlia lasciando a lui l'usufrutto (lui ci continuava a vivere dentro, ma la nuda proprietà passava a tua figlia...) 
Spesso, per malcelato orgoglio, questi aspetti vengono sottovalutati e chi ne paga le conseguenze son poi appunto i figli...
Nulla vieta che mediante accordo fra le parti e anche indipendentemente dal divorzio, questi aspetti possano venir riesaminati...anche se fatto a posteriori è più difficile...dipende molto anche dal rapporto che avete mantenuto voi due e da quello fra lui e la figlia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non vuoi parlarne un pò più approfonditamente?


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Marzo 2008)

La casa era cointestata e mi è stata liquidata la parte intestata a me, dopo un anno di litigate e false perizie (da parte sua ovviamente). Non ho voluto la casa nel senso che era stata costruita per ricominciare dopo il suo ennesimo tradimento e per me quindi rappresentava solo una grande bugia, mentre per lui il simbolo del raggiunto benessere. L'unica cosa che voglio veramente evitare è la possibilità che lasci qualcosa alla sua famiglia...i suoi sono sempre stati degli avvoltoi, lo sfruttavano prima e, a sentire mia figlia, continuano a farlo.... 
Non ho problemi a parlarne più approfonditamente, ho superato la cosa da anni anche se con lui i rapporti sono sempre molto "tirati"... ma preferisco così. Anche mia figlia, ora che è cresciuta (ha 11 anni), comincia a capire di che pasta è fatto suo padre, anche se io nn ho mai parlato male di lui o rivelato il motivo della nostra separazione. Si sta sentendo messa da parte e poco considerata anche perchè chiede ma le viene negato qualsiasi necessità ma anche qls vizio, però vede che alla nuova compagna di lui vengono fatti regali costosi e vancanze fuori programma.... vabbè, questa è un'altra storia....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Marzo 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> La casa era cointestata e mi è stata liquidata la parte intestata a me, dopo un anno di litigate e false perizie (da parte sua ovviamente). Non ho voluto la casa nel senso che era stata costruita per ricominciare dopo il suo ennesimo tradimento e per me quindi rappresentava solo una grande bugia, mentre per lui il simbolo del raggiunto benessere. *L'unica cosa che voglio veramente evitare è la possibilità che lasci qualcosa alla sua famiglia*...i suoi sono sempre stati degli avvoltoi, lo sfruttavano prima e, a sentire mia figlia, continuano a farlo....
> Non ho problemi a parlarne più approfonditamente, ho superato la cosa da anni anche se con lui i rapporti sono sempre molto "tirati"... ma preferisco così. Anche mia figlia, ora che è cresciuta (ha 11 anni), comincia a capire di che pasta è fatto suo padre, anche se io nn ho mai parlato male di lui o rivelato il motivo della nostra separazione. Si sta sentendo messa da parte e poco considerata anche perchè chiede ma le viene negato qualsiasi necessità ma anche qls vizio, però vede che alla nuova compagna di lui vengono fatti regali costosi e vancanze fuori programma.... vabbè, questa è un'altra storia....


Beh...questo non lo potrai evitare...vi è una quota dell'eredità che rimane sempre "libera" e che lui può disporre venga data a chi vuole...

Ma mi par di capire che siete abbastanza giovani e che quindi l'eventualità di un suo decesso sia remota...
Altro è il discorso affettivo verso tua figlia...ma anche lì credo tu possa "imporre" poco o nulla...se non che rispetti gli impegni quando tocca a lui occuparsene.
Spesso son le stesse madri separate che per un senso di "tutela" nei confronti dei figli preferiscono supplire alle mancanze di attenzioni ed impegno dei padri (per la serie...io ci son sempre!) assecondando anche la "svogliatezza" dei figli a star col genitore che vedono meno...questo finisce per innescare un circolo vizioso, per cui lui vive la sua vita senza troppo farsi carico del dover tener la figlia...tanto c'è la mamma!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo va sempre a danno dei figli, anche se nell'immediato può sembrare la soluzione più semplice e "pacifica"...


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si sta sentendo messa da parte e poco considerata anche perchè chiede ma le viene negato qualsiasi necessità ma anche qls vizio, però vede che alla nuova compagna di lui vengono fatti regali costosi e vancanze fuori programma.... vabbè, questa è un'altra storia....


Scusa se te lo dico ma dovresti aiutare vostra figlia ad avere un rapporto con la nuova compagna di lui. Convivono? La bambina va dal padre il we alternato immagino... Devi pensare al bene suo, non soltanto al lato economico.
Quando divorzierete puoi chiedere al tuo ex marito di intestare la casa a lei, al compimento della maggiore età. Ma di più davvero non farei. Se lui dovesse avere altri figli, anche se continuate ad essere separati, sarebbero figli sullo stesso piano della vostra...


----------



## Iago (20 Marzo 2008)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Grazie Fedifrago....hai centrato il punto esattamente. Se divorzio, io perdo tutti i diritti sull'eredità che andrebbe automaticamente alla sua famiglia....togliendoli quindi a mia figlia! Io nn ho mai chiesto niente a lui dopo la separazione, nn ho voluto la casa, quello che c'era dentro (mi sono portata via solo i miei effetti personali ed i regali) e nemmeno gli alimenti...ho accettato il mantenimento perchè dopo quello che ha fatto era giusto che mi aiutasse almeno economicamente a crescere la bambina, ma alla mia parte di eredità (da lasciare ovviamente poi a lei!) non voglio rinunciare.
> * Un'altra domanda: se lui dovesse chiedermi il divorzio potrei avanzare qualche diritto sul suo patrimonio o no? *(tipo buonuscita...) e potrei chiedergli di accollarsi completamente le spese legali? O ancora, se glielo rifiutassi cosa potrebbe succedere e lui cosa potrebbe fare per ottenerlo contro la mia volontà?
> Gizissimeeee


si, in teoria si, 
se parli di PATRIMONIO vuoi far capire tantissimi soldi, e quindi non capisco perchè, da separata, non hai voluto assegni per te (chiedendo il rispetto del tenore di vita precedente) anche se, spesso, le persone molto ricche odiano le spese periodiche, preferiscono sempre liquidare in un'unica soluzione, anche se sovradimensionata, quindi vai da un avvocato (donna e cattiva) e illustra il suo patrimonio, e cerca di fare un discorso molto pratico sin dall'inizio (ovviamente anche con l'avvocato...che è sempre l'unico che ci guadagna!) 
...è lecita la richiesta di un assegno a definizione del divorzio, 
altra cosa è dire: -non voglio darti il divorzio perchè, dato che morirai prima di me (?), io erediterò SOLO per dare una parte in più a nostra figlia (a me, suona male...)

benvenuta
ciao


P.s.: scusa, che significa "gizzissime"


----------



## Old mirtilla (21 Marzo 2008)

Ciao a tutti. Rispondo a Emmekappa2: si, la bambina va da suo padre a we alternati. Loro non convivono e questo fa sentire a mia figlia l'intrusione della nuova compagna del mio ex, il quale davanti a lei nn frequenta solo quella "ufficiale" ma anche altre donne... io più di una volta le ho parlato dicendole di affrontare suo padre e di comunicargli questa sofferenza, ma lei non vuole saperne. Non mi resta altro da fare se nn cercare in tutte le maniere  di far ragionare mia figlia sul fatto che sia giusto che papà si rifaccia una vita e di provare a diventare amica della nuova compagna, ma la risposta che ottengo è sempre la stessa: mi sta antipatica, quando ci sono io fa la padrona in casa mia, non mi permette di dormire col papà, portano in casa i loro amici che non mi piacciono e nn posso vedere la tv che piace a me ecc ecc.... 
Le ho detto che se preferisce parlo io con lui ma lei si rifiuta categoricamente minacciandomi di non parlare più con me di queste e cose e pur di continuare a sapere come la pensa lei (anche per poter porre rimedio e aiutarla a superare questo dolore) sto prendendo tempo.
Il lato economico ti assicuro è veramente marginale per quello che sto vivendo con lei in questo periodo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si accettano consigli! grazieeeee

Per Iago: si, parlo di Patrimonio.....purtroppo non dimostrabile per le varie entrate extra che ha (per quantificare tieni conto che possiede l'aereo privato! intestato all'azienda ovviamente!)
Non ho chiesto gli alimenti perchè quando gli ho chiesto la seprazione mi ha riso in faccia dicendomi che "senza di lui non ce l'avrei mai fatta!!"
Certo, il tenore di vita non è poprio quello di prima ma sono proprietaria di casa mia e a me e alla mia bambina nn manca niente. L'orgoglio è una brutta besta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona Pasqua a tutti!!!!!!


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Rispondo a Emmekappa2: si, la bambina va da suo padre a we alternati. Loro non convivono e questo fa sentire a mia figlia l'intrusione della nuova compagna del mio ex, il quale davanti a lei nn frequenta solo quella "ufficiale" ma anche altre donne... io più di una volta le ho parlato dicendole di affrontare suo padre e di comunicargli questa sofferenza, ma lei non vuole saperne. Non mi resta altro da fare se nn cercare in tutte le maniere di far ragionare mia figlia sul fatto che sia giusto che papà si rifaccia una vita e di provare a diventare amica della nuova compagna, ma la risposta che ottengo è sempre la stessa: mi sta antipatica, quando ci sono io fa la padrona in casa mia, non mi permette di dormire col papà, portano in casa i loro amici che non mi piacciono e nn posso vedere la tv che piace a me ecc ecc....
> Le ho detto che se preferisce parlo io con lui ma lei si rifiuta categoricamente minacciandomi di non parlare più con me di queste e cose e pur di continuare a sapere come la pensa lei (anche per poter porre rimedio e aiutarla a superare questo dolore) sto prendendo tempo.
> Il lato economico ti assicuro è veramente marginale per quello che sto vivendo con lei in questo periodo....
> 
> ...


Ciao, prima di tutto tanti auguri anche a te. Poi poi poi... capisco come sia difficile per vostra figlia, e capisco anche le sue minacce. La mia, che è molto più piccola, fa lo stesso. Ma, se il padre non si rende conto del suo disagio, dovresti segnalarlo tu (se è il caso potreste anche pensare a uno psicologo che vi aiuti a gestire al meglio la situazione). E comunque, se non sono cose gravi, cercherei di sdrammatizzare...

Ovvio che sia gelosa del suo papà...

La separazione è difficile per tutti, soprattutto agli inizi, ma poi si rinasce... vedrai... In bocca al lupo!


----------

